# Archery/Bow Target



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Didn't wanna spent $50-$100 on a target so I made my own. Here it is...

Materials:
Boxes(alot of boxes)- broken down, stacked(preferably all same size)
Ratchet Strap
Duct Tape
Black Spray Paint
Grey, White, Red, Orange(Whatever you prefer) Spray Paint

1. Stack broken down boxes together so 1 side is flat
2. Strap it down
3. Wrap sides with duct tape
4. Spray paint(black) flat side
5. Spray paint(Grey, white, red, orange, etc) to make bulls eye.
6. Complete.
7. Start shooting and have fun.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think that will last a good while.


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

Great idea! I am going to try this


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I use something similar as a backstop for my rhinehart target in case I accidentally miss. The boxes I used are much taller.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I made one like this YRS back....was 8'long 4'tall, was all under cover, I got my cardboard out of RR flour cars, lasted a WHILE....


----------

